# Llevar a cabo



## filleenfrance

Salut tout le monde!!
Me podria ayudar como digo, " Llevar a cabo" en Frances. No quiero usar " realisee". Please si me pueden ayudar!

Merci Beaucoup!!


----------



## resultonacatalana

Effectuer ; exécuter; mener à bien o à bonne fin; venir a bout de.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Filleenfrance:


Mener à bien /à bout
Mener à bonne fin
Effectuer
Mettre en oeuvre
Achever
Produire
Procéder
Instaurer...

Todo depende del matiz y del momento de la realización en el que se encuentra un trabajo.

Besos,

Gévy


----------



## filleenfrance

Merci Beaucoup!!!


----------



## Seyle

Me gustaría saber si "*llevar a cabo*" se puede traducir por "*mener à terme*".

Hoy, en un examen de francés me he arriesgado y lo he utilizado, pero sin estar muy segura. ¿Alguien me puede confirmar esto, o decirme si estoy equivocada?

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## zhgrn

Seyle said:


> Me gustaría saber si "*llevar a cabo*" se puede traducir por "*mener à terme*".
> 
> Hoy, en un examen de francés me he arriesgado y lo he utilizado, pero sin estar muy segura. ¿Alguien me puede confirmar esto, o decirme si estoy equivocada?
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias!


 
sí, son estrictos equivalentes.


----------



## lafolliedumonde

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Desde hace miles de años, en el Sur de China *se llevaba a cabo* el cultivo del naranjo

Quería seber si alguna expresión concreta en francés para traducir esta expresión que es muy usada en España.
Gracias!!!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Si lees este hilo desde el principio, deberías de encontrar la solución.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## chlapec

lafolliedumonde said:


> *NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
> 
> Hilos unidos​
> 
> Desde hace miles de años, en el Sur de China *se llevaba a cabo* el cultivo del naranjo
> 
> Quería seber si alguna expresión concreta en francés para traducir esta expresión que es muy usada en España.
> Gracias!!!


 
Personalmente, en este caso, yo diría, tout court, "on cultivait l'oranger"
o "l'oranger est cultivé en Chine depuis des milliers d'années". De hecho, ni en francés ni en español me parece coherente utilizar "*desde hace* "x" tiempo se + *verbo al imperfecto*)


----------



## karirou

*NUEVA  PREGUNTA*
 Hilos unidos
​
Bonjour, 

Voici une phrase extraite d'une décision de justice. 
La traduction pourrait-elle être : "rien n'empêche que sa prévision spécifique se fasse dans d'autres instruments légaux" ? 

"nada impide que su previsión específica se lleve a cabo en otros instrumentos legales". 

Merci !


----------



## dibagante

Hola, quisiera saber como puedo decir "La tension inicial era de 5V y su valor aumentaba mientras se llevaba a cabo el experimento"
Mi propuesta es "La tension initiale a été 5V et sa valeur augmentait pendant le test s'exécutait" , pero me parece que esta mal. Quisiera su punto de vista.
Gracias


----------



## Philippides

dibagante said:


> Hola, quisiera saber como puedo decir "La tension inicial era de 5V y su valor aumentaba mientras se llevaba a cabo el experimento"
> Mi propuesta es "La tension initiale a été 5V et sa valeur augmentait pendant le test s'exécutait" , pero me parece que esta mal. Quisiera su punto de vista.
> Gracias



"La tension initiale était de 5V et sa valeur augmentait pendant la réalisation de l'expérience/au cours de l'expérience/au fur et à mesure de l'avancement de l'expérience"


----------



## dibagante

Merci beaucoup, très gentil et effectif!


----------



## MauroF.

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Saludo ,

estoy realizando un escrito en francés y quisiera encontrar un frase para expresar "Llevar a cabo". Ej: Gracias al proceso de paz que se lleva a cabo en estos momentos en la Habana.

Agradezco a todos la ayuda.


----------



## Paquita

Hola:
No traducimos para los demás. debes darnos tu propio intento que comentaremos si se da el caso.
¿Por qué no te satisfacen las propuestas de los diccionarios? cabo - Diccionario Español-Francés WordReference.com

Por otra parte, tu oración no está completa, falta la proposición principal.


----------



## MauroF.

"Une possible solution apparait pour cette problématique, grâce à l'accord de paix qui mènent à but le gouvernement  et les leaders du groupe... à l'Havana".

En este caso es valido la expresión "mènent a but" para decir que se lleva a cabo los diálogos de paz  ...?

Agradezco la ayuda.


----------



## Paquita

MauroF. said:


> En este caso es valido la expresión "mènent a but" para decir que se lleva a cabo los diálogos de paz  ...?


No es lo que indica el diccionario


> 5 Loc: al c. à la fin, enfin;
> atar cabos faire des recoupements;
> estar al c. de la calle fam piger, avoir tout pigé;
> *llevar algo a c*. mener qqch à bien, réaliser qqch;


También puede valer: mettre en oeuvre


----------



## MauroF.

Gracias Paquita por el aporte!


----------



## jprr

MauroF. said:


> Gracias al proceso de paz que se lleva a cabo en estos momentos en la Habana.


llev*a* implica que todavía no se llev*ó* a cabo el proceso de paz... _*en cours *_à la Havane /..._* mené *_à la havane.

y de paso cuidado que un proceso no es un acuerdo, pero es otro tema, que no viene al caso en este hilo.


----------

